# 1985 Quantum s/w, 1.8 fuel issue.



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Just became a VW owner, with a 1985 Quantum s/w, 1.8, 5 speed. 
The car seems to have a major fuel issue. The car runs extremely rich all of the time. Has all new tune up parts yesterday.The fuel distributor was replaced by the previous owner, at the VW dealership, then was told they could not fix the car because of lack of a qualified (knowledgeable ?) tech. Fuel pressure seems to be correct, injectors are spraying (although a cleaning is in order). 
I drove the car about 80 miles on the interstate after purchase, and it did fairly well, although running extremely rich. 
Any suggestions on arriving at a cause of the problem. I plan on injector cleaning, replacing the coolant temp. switch (for the computer), and checking the o2 sensor . Any suggestions or diagnostic procedures would be appreciated. 
Thanks, 
David.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Well i would adjust the little screw on the fuel dizzy. CIS can be a b!tch sometimes but once it is dialed in can be very nice. 

I always adjusted mine from hooking up a ohm meter to the O2 Sensor and watched the swings and turned the screw accordinaly. 1/8 of a turn can really turn things to the worse so when you do this barely turn it. Make sure car is up to proper running temp as well.


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*'85 Quantum s/w , fuel issue*

Yesterday, the car ran very rich, and poorly. Today, sometimes it is running much better (though rich), but does act really crazy at times. I have adjusted the "plate" clearance just a bit at a time (about a 15 degree turn), then let the engine run at that setting for a minute or so. Always goes back to messed up. 
Cracked open the banjo fittings on the top of the fuel distributor (one at a time), and got a seepage of fuel from all except #3 line. Engine rpms dropped just a bit when the line(s) were cracked open. #3 would only seep fuel when the rpms were about 1500-1800. Engine rpms came back up when the line(s) were snugged. Solution? Thoughts? 
Might there be a piece of trash in the #3 chamber in the fuel distributor? Don't really know if it can be dis-assembled for cleaning. 
Thanks, 
David.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

I am betting you can take it apart and do a good cleaning. I would hook up a ohm meter to the 02 sensor and see what your swings are.


----------

